# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Εκθέσεις και Εκδηλώσεις >  Εκθέσεις Ζωγραφικής με Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα

## MIRSINI

Την πρώτη ατομική έκθεση του *Μίλτου Γκολέμα* με τίτλο "*Πλωτές δεξαμενες*" παρουσιάζει η Γκαλερί Ζουμπουλάκη. Το έργο του είναι μία περιπλάνηση στις δεξαμενές των ναυπηγείων της Ελευσίνας. 

Τα αδρά, γήινα χρώματα των έργων και η σχεδόν ανάγλυφη ποιότητά τους κάνουν το μέταλλο, την αρμύρα, τη σκουριά και την άμμο, στοιχεία αντιληπτά από την όραση, την όσφρηση και την αφη. Ακούγονται σχεδόν οι πατημασιές πάνω στις αχανείς μεταλλικές επιφάνειες και το κύμα της σκουριάς που ποτίζει τους χώρους. Ακόμα και το μακρινό βουητό της θάλασσας στο βάθος είναι πανταχού παρόν. 

Όπως γράφει για τον καλλιτέχνη η Ιωάννα Καρυστιάνη, «Ο Μιλτιάδης Γκολέμας έβαλε ήχο στη ζωγραφική του». 

Ο χώρος στο τελάρο είναι ζωντανός. Αποτυπώνεται με έναν απόλυτα προσωπικό τρόπο ο μόχθος του ανθρώπου, η φθορά και η ανανέωση. ο καλλιτέχνης ακροβατεί ανάμεσα στο ρεαλισμό και την αφαίρεση, υιοθετώντας δυναμικές φόρμες και γωνίες. Οι υπερφυσικές διαστάσεις του χώρου και η ελάχιστη ύπαρξη ζωής ως ελάχιστο σημείο αναφοράς εντείνουν κι αυτές την αίσθηση της μοναξιάς. 

*Διάρκεια έκθεσης*: 26 Ιανουαρίου- 25 Φεβρουαρίου
Γκαλερί Ζουμπουλάκη, Πλ. Κολωνακίου 20

*Ωρες λειτουργίας:* Τρίτη- Παρασκευή: 11.00-14.00 και 18.00- 21.00
Σαβ.: 11.00-14.00
Κυριακή και Δευτέρα κλειστά 

ΠΗΓΗ:ΕΘΝΟΣ

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η γκαλερί Citronne, στον Πόρο, συνεχίζει το εικαστικό της καλοκαίρι στο πανέμορφο οίκημα νησιώτικης αρχιτεκτονικής του 18ου αιώνα, που τη στεγάζει στην παραλία της πόλης. Το όνομά της παραπέμπει στο Λεμονοδάσος, σημείο αναφοράς του νησιού, και στο ομότιτλο μυθιστόρημα του Κοσμά Πολίτη.


Τη σκυτάλη από τον Στίβεν Αντωνάκο παίρνει η ζωγράφος Μίνα Παπαθεοδώρου-Βαλυράκη, που από 8 Ιουλίου έως 22 Αυγούστου εκθέτει έργα της από τη θεματική ενότητα «Λιμάνια - Γερανοί - Η πόλη υπό κατασκευή».

Οπως σημειώνει και η ίδια στον κατάλογο, «το ίχνος του γερανού ως "σημαίνον" ή "σημαινόμενον" -φέρον ή φερόμενο στοιχείο- υπήρξε για μένα άκρως ενδιαφέρον εικαστικά και αισθητικά, πέραν του μηνύματος που αυτό καθαυτό το θέμα εμπνέει. Τα μεταλλικά μπράτσα των γερανών -διαγώνια και κάθετα καθ' ύψος ίχνη- με παρεπέμπουν σε χειρονομιακές χρωματικά κατευθύνσεις άκρατης ελευθερίας και συγχρόνως μελέτης και σκέψης». 


Και καταλήγει: «Κάπου συναντώνται το τυχαίο του ορίζοντα με το ηθελημένο και μελετημένο ίχνος του θέματος των γερανών. Το ένα δεν αναιρεί το άλλο. Αντιθέτως, με ωθεί μέσω μιας δραματικής διαδικασίας και έντασης σε ανάταση ψυχής -πρόκληση για περαιτέρω εσωτερική και αισθητική αναζήτηση, για ελευθερία, για ισορροπία και λύτρωση».

Πηγή: Ελευθεροτυπία http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=113,id=27142488

Δείτε κάποια από τα έργα που θα εκτεθούν στην ιστοσελίδα της Μίνας Παπαθεοδώρου-Βαλυράκη:

http://www.minapapatheodorou.gr/gr/g...ction.php?id=6

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για τις συνθήκες εργασίας στη ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη έχουμε συζητήσει αλλού. Αλλά επιδή μια εικόνα χίλιες λέξεις αξίζει να επισκευτούμα την έκθεση ζωγραφικής και φωτογραφίας *¶νθρωποι, Χρώμα και Σίδερο* που για τρίτη χρονιά διοργανώνεται στην ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη περάματος:

Μέσα στον εργασιακό χώρο της Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής Ζώνης, στο *Πέραμα*

Η Έκθεση πραγματοποιείται από *30 Μάη έως 8 Ιούνη 2008*
*Ώρες λειτουργίας* : 12.00 – 10.00 μ.μ.
*Εγκαίνια:*  30 Μάη 2008, 8.30 μ.μ.

Στα πλαίσια της Έκθεσης θα γίνουν παράλληλες εκδηλώσεις

ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ

Για τρίτη συνεχή χρονιά διοργανώνεται στην Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική Ζώνη, στο Πέραμα, Έκθεση Εικαστικών Τεχνών και Φωτογραφίας, με θέμα «Ζώνη Περάματος, άνθρωποι, Χρώμα και Σίδερο-3», από *115 Εικαστικούς Καλλιτέχνες*, σε συνεργασία με τα σωματεία των εργαζομένων της Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής Ζώνης, τοπικούς συλλόγους και φορείς.

_Η Ζώνη Περάματος είναι χώρος εργασιακά πληγωμένος από εκατοντάδες εργατικά ατυχήματα, από την εφοπλιστική ασυδοσία, την καθημερινή απειλή ανεργίας, την υποβάθμιση της ζωής του εργαζομένου και των κατοίκων της γύρω περιοχής. Οι καλλιτέχνες συναντηθήκαμε, θέλοντας να δηλώσουμε την κοινωνική λειτουργία της τέχνης και την σχέση της με την πολιτεία και τους εργαζόμενους, εμπνευστήκαμε, δημιουργήσαμε και θα παρουσιάσουμε τα έργα μας μέσα στον ίδιο τον εργασιακό χώρο, μέσα στα εργοτάξια, με αποδέκτες πρώτα και κύρια τους ίδιους τους πρωταγωνιστές της Ζώνης και τον κόσμο του Περάματος._

Λεωφορεία για την Έκθεση:
- από Ομόνοια Μενάνδρου το Β18 και το Γ18, 
- από Πειραιά, σταθμός Ηλεκτρικού, το 843
Τηλέφωνα για πληροφορίες: 
6981445538 / 6974040675 /6948404486

*Την Έκθεση συνδιοργανώνουν οι φορείς:*
Συνδικάτο Μετάλλου Πειραιά, Πανελλήνια Ένωση Αμμοβολιστών – Καθαριστών, Σωματείο Ναυπηγοξυλουργών, Σωματείο Ηλεκτρολόγων Πλοίων, Ένωση Μετάλλου Σαλαμίνας, ΠΕΜΕΝ, Ένωση Γονέων & Κηδεμόνων Περάματος, Εστία Γυναίκας Περάματος, Σύλλογος Εργαζομένων Δήμου Περάματος, Ομάδα Καλλιτεχνών.


*Συμμετέχουν οι καλιτέχνες: 
*
Αθανασίου Εύη
Ακριώτη Εύη
Αλία ¶λεξ
Αναγνώστου Ρούλα
Ανεζίρης Παναγιώτης
Αξαόπουλος Κίμωνας
Αρβανίτη Κατερίνα
Ασβεστάς Πάρης
Βάης Ιάκωβος
Βαρβαρούση Λήδα
Βάρβογλης Δημήτρης
Βεντούρη Ανδριανή
Βερίκιου Έφη
Βικεντίου Αριστοτέλης
Βόγρη Εύα
Βολονάκη Ουρανία
Γαγγάδη Χριστίνα
Γαγγάδης Αλέξανδρος
Γελαδά Μαργαρίτα
Γεωργαρίου Πέτρος
Γιαννίκος Ιωάννης
Γιαννίκου Νίκη
Γιουντέρη Βασιλική
Γιωτάκης Κώστας
Γκιζάρης Γιώργος
Γκίλα Αθηνά
Γρηγορακάκη Γιάννα
Δαραδήμος Ηλίας
Δαραδήμος Μπάμπης
Δεσίπρη Ελευθερία
Διαλανά Γεωργία
Διαλετού Σμαραγδή
Διαμαντάκη Αργυρώ
Διβάρη Εϋα
Ζέρβας Δημήτρης
Θεοφανίδου Εύη
Καζιάλε Σταυρούλα
Καλαμάρα Ελένη
Καλκάνη Ελένη
Καννελόπουλος Βασίλης
Καραγιάννη Νένα
Καράλη Αγγέλα
Καρασαβίδου Μαρία
Καρβέλη Ελένη
Καρπούζης Δημήτρος
Κατσικούδης Ανδρέας
Κέφαλος Σταμάτης
Κιτμερίδης Νικόλαος
Κιτσάκης Αποστόλης
Κληρονόμος Νίκος
Κογιός Κώστας
Κοντονής Ανδρέας
Κουμαριανού Μαριάνθη
Κτιστοπούλου Μαρία
Κύρκος Αλκιβιάδης
Κωβαίος Μιχάλης
Κωβαίος Νίκος
Λαζάρου Σωτηρία

Λευκαδίτη Παναγιώτα
Μάνου Έφη
Μανούζας Γιώργος
Μαργιόλης Ανάργυρος
Μελά Εύα
Μενεμενόγλου Τάσος
Μηναριτζόγλου Μιχάλης
Μιχαηλίδου Φανή
Μπερδέκλης Κώστας Μπουγέλης Θωμάς
Μπουρμάς Τάκης
Νάτσικα Γιώτα
Ντάλα Ελένη
Ντουζέπης Χαράλαμπος 
Παπαγιάννης Βαγγέλης
Παπαδημητρίου Νίκος
Παπαθεοδώρου Κάλλια
Πασχάλης Κώστας
Περδίκη Μαρία
Πεσματζόγλου Μαρία
Πετρούλια Γεωργία
Πιπερόπουλος Γιώργος
Πλέσσα Μαργαρίτα
Ρασπόγλου Κώστας
Ρίζος Δημήτρης
Ρίζου Ελένη
Ρόθος Κώστας
Ρουγγέρης Κωνσταντίνος
Σαλταφέρος Γιώργος
Σαρρής Παναγιώτης
Σκαρπερός Γιάννης
Σκιαθίτου Νάντια
Σκύθος Γιώργος
Σούλαρης Χρήστος
Σοφρά Βάσω
Σταυροπούλου Ματίνα
Στεργίου Σπύρος
Στρούτζα Μαρία
Σχοινάς Ανδρέας
Τάγκα Αλεξία
Τελωνιάτης Παναγιώτης
Τριάντη Ευαγγελία
Τσακίρης Σπύρος
Τσάρλι Μάκο
Τσεμέ Χριστίνα
Φαναράς Νέστορας
Φουρίκης Χρήστος
Χαλάς Αχιλλέας
Χαλκιοπούλου Δήμητρα
Χατζηαντωνίου Γιάννης
Χατζηστεφάνου ¶ννα
Χειλά Ανδρονίκη
Χηνόπουλος Νίκος
Χριστοφοράκης Νίκος
Χρυσανθάκη Χαρά
Χρυσοβέργη Ευδοκία
Χωριανοπούλου Μαρία

----------

